# Stevia? Fake sugar



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I need to make dessert, I've never used a artificial sugar before, Dr wants bobs sugar level down, no problem with mine, having never used it I'd like your personal experiences, if possible, I've done some research, not alot, reading info vs peoples personal experience is completely different. Thanks for any input.

Jan


----------



## pammerpampam (Feb 7, 2013)

We use splenda for all our sugar needs including baking. it is a great substitute


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Splenda does substitute well but many people are concerned about how it is made. I am not a chemist but I find it weird they make it by changing a chlorine molecule. Stevia is completely natural and may even have antioxidants. Try Truvia.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Stevia is a good choice. In baking I use have the amount the recipe calls for. I find that sweet enough for our taste buds.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you so much,
It's not something I'm used to, when I used to bake I always cut the sugar by about half, now I have to relearn, lol, its so nice for your help, splenda tastes weird to me, I drink sweet ice tea, so I'm used to the sugar thing, thank you so much
Jan


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm a diabetic and I don't use any of the artificial sweeteners - I just halve the sugar content and my baking seems to come out okay.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Splenda is the only artificial sugar that does not break down in baking. I often use it half and half with sugar in puddings, pumpkin pie, etc.

DW likes Stevia but it makes my lips and nose tingle for a long time after I have it (so far only in iced tea) so I'm afraid I may be slightly allergic to it and so have never tried it in cooking.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

stevia is a plant, it is not artificial sugar


----------



## JaneyW (Feb 24, 2011)

Lovey is right, stevia comes from a plant source just like (cane) sugar and (beet) sugar, and honey and molasses. There is a slight anise flavor to it,I think. But Truvia doesn't seem to be very strongly anise flavored, and I have used it for cooking and baking extensively for diabetic friends. Their docs have said it is okay. There are good instructions on equivalents, because pure Stevia is much sweeter 'tasting', spoonful for spoonful. Good luck, and keep your curiousity working!


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

stevia and truvia are the way to go for me.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I found Steveia to be very sweet. I would be very cautious in how much I used. Test it out for yourself.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Janallyn said:


> I need to make dessert, I've never used a artificial sugar before, Dr wants bobs sugar level down, no problem with mine, having never used it I'd like your personal experiences, if possible, I've done some research, not alot, reading info vs peoples personal experience is completely different. Thanks for any input.
> Jan


On a UK TV Program quite recently, Stevia was accepted as being the only sweetener with no attached dietary dangers.....

Aspartam is simply awful and that has been known for years now, for example....

You might like to read this:-

https://wellnessmama.com/1482/stevia-safe-or-healthy/

regards

Andy


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I found this recipe for a "combined" sugar. We like it very much. Steve is a diabetic.

I read that someone just halves the sugar she uses, but in my case, I don't feel comfortable doing that because I don't know (nor is Himself willing to discuss it) how much sugar he's eaten elsewhere.

Speaking of denial, right now Himself is on a toot about buying "low fat" and isn't that WONDERFUL and it only has FOUR GRAMS of sugar. So.... 4 gm for how much, I ask.
1 tablespoon, isn't that GREAT???? Well, no, I say, seeing that you use HALF A BOTTLE on your salad. Scowl, hiss, he says.

I pointed out one day that it is, after all, HIS death we are talking about, not mine. His self-engineered early death. I mean, injure your pancreas ON PURPOSE so you can have "just this once" another sugar-loaded food?

When I point out, AS QUIETLY AS POSSIBLE BECAUSE I'M USUALLY ENRAGED, all the things that can happen to an out-of-control diabetic, I can literally see the words scroll across his face. _That happens to other people, not me. Not to 6'5" healthy, strong ME._.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I use Splenda, you measure it just like real sugar. Splenda also makes brown sugar.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

You know there are other ways of bringing your blood sugar down, than cutting sugar For instance oat meal instead of pancakes, cut out some of your high carbs. He might benefit from seeing a dietician, or diabetic counsellor.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> You know there are other ways of bringing your blood sugar down, than cutting sugar For instance oat meal instead of pancakes, cut out some of your high carbs. He might benefit from seeing a dietician, or diabetic counsellor.


Himself was just told by his therapy nurse that oatmeal is out O.U.T. out (except occasionally). She said it turns right to sugar.

I don't know but I do know he was down about it.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Stephhy said:


> Himself was just told by his therapy nurse that oatmeal is out O.U.T. out (except occasionally). She said it turns right to sugar.
> 
> I don't know but I do know he was down about it.


That doesn't jive with what i've read.


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

You may want to check with your health insurance: in the U.S. most health insurance companies will fund the cost of a visit to a registered dietitian (just get a referral from your family doctor). The only 2 medical diagnoses/conditions (usually) covered are diabetes and kidney disease. Since cancer is neither of those, I have to pay out of pocket and it is very expensive, but for me worth it. Just make sure you see a licensed R.D. & check for insurance coverage first. Your family doctor should be able to recommend one.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

WendyMargaret said:


> That doesn't jive with what i've read.


Us either. It's so annoying. So... this is some of what I've found (some info might be repeated):

*Pro:*
http://www.everydayhealth.com/type-2-diabetes/diet/joy-bauer-foods-for-diabetes/#02
Studies have shown that eating a diet rich in whole grains and high-fiber foods may reduce the risk of diabetes by between 35 and 42 percent. An excellent source of both is heart-healthy oatmeal: It's packed with soluble fiber, which slows the absorption of glucose from food in the stomach - keeping blood-sugar levels under control. High-fiber foods like oatmeal also keep you feeling full longer, which can help with weight management. Top oatmeal with 1 to 2 tablespoons of chopped pecans, almonds[/b], or walnuts to add protein and healthy fat, which stabilize blood sugars further. Plus, the nuts add great crunch and flavor to your morning meal.

*Pro:*
http://www.healthline.com/health/diabetes/oatmeal#overview1
Oatmeal is made of oat groats, which are oat kernels with husks removed. It's typically made of steel cut (or chopped), rolled, or "instant" oat groats.

Because oatmeal has a low glycemic index, it can help maintain glucose levels. This can be beneficial for people with diabetes.

Beware that prepackaged or instant oatmeal can be laden with sugar and artificial flavorings.

Oatmeal offers a host of health benefits, and is often thought of as a great go-to food for those with diabetes.

Oatmeal has long been a common breakfast food for many.

Oatmeal is cooked with liquid mixed in and is served warm, often with add-ins like nuts, sweeteners, or fruit. It can be made ahead and reheated in the morning for a quick and easy breakfast.

Adding oatmeal to your diet to help manage diabetes has both pros and cons. The pros of adding oatmeal to your diabetes diet include:

1. It can help regulate blood sugar, thanks to the high fiber and low glycemic index.
2. It's heart-healthy and can lower cholesterol.
3. It may reduce the need for insulin injections, or the amount of insulin injections needed.
4. If cooked ahead, it can be a quick and easy meal.
5. It's high in fiber, making you feel full longer and helping with weight management.
6. It's a good source of long-term energy.
7. It can help regulate digestion.

*Cons of Oatmeal for Diabetes*
For most patients with diabetes, consuming the right kind of oatmeal does not have a lot of cons - unless you choose to eat certain versions of oatmeal that are laden with sugar and artificial flavoring.

Oatmeal can have negative effects for those who also have gastroparesis, which is delayed gastric emptying, and it can be severe. For those who have diabetes and gastroparesis, the high fiber in oatmeal can be harmful.

In general, for diabetes patients without gastroparesis, the biggest cons of adding oatmeal to your diet include:

1. Bloating, due to the high fiber content. This can be reduced by drinking water as you eat.
2. Flatulence due to the fiber content. Drinking water while eating can also help to reduce flatulence.
3. The add-ins can work against you. Some people will add or buy instant packets that contain extra sugar, sweetener, or added flavorings that are harmful to a diabetes diet and can cause more harm than good.

*Do's and Don'ts of Oatmeal and Diabetes*
Oatmeal can be a great addition to a diet to help manage diabetes, but only when it's prepared correctly. When adding oatmeal to a diabetes diets, there are several things you should or shouldn't do to maintain the health benefits it offers.

The Do's
1. Add cinnamon, nuts, or berries.
2. Choose Irish or steel cut oats.
3. Use low-fat milk or water

There are several do's you can add to your oatmeal preparation list to increase and maintain the positive health benefits of oatmeal. When eating oatmeal, here's what you should do and why:

1. Add nuts. Adding 1-2 tablespoons of chopped pecans, walnuts, or almonds can add protein and healthy fat, which can further help stabilize blood sugar.
2. Choose Irish or steel cut oats. Irish or steel cut oats have a higher amount of soluble fiber, which helps regulate blood sugar.
3. Use cinnamon. Cinnamon is full of antioxidants and anti-inflammatory properties, and may help reduce the risk of heart disease. It may also improve sensitivity to insulin and may help lower blood sugar levels.
4. Add berries. Berries also have antioxidants and good nutrients, and can act as a natural sweetener.
5. Use low-fat milk or water. Using low-fat milk can increase nutrients without adding too much fat to the meal, though water is preferable to cream or higher fat milk for those trying to reduce fat content.

The Don'ts
1. Don't use prepackaged or instant oatmeal.
2. Don't add too much dried fruit or sweetener.
3. Don't use cream.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Stephhy said:


> Us either. It's so annoying. So... this is some of what I've found (some info might be repeated):
> 
> *Pro:*
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/type-2-diabetes/diet/joy-bauer-foods-for-diabetes/#02
> ...




Now that covers it very thoroughly, Stepphy. I hope the OP takes note.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

My son is diabetic and uses Stevia in place of anything that calls for sugar. It does keep his sugar levels low.


----------

